# Cherokee county



## mountainman0073 (Apr 27, 2013)

Went to one of my early spots this afternoon 3/30 and found 28. I think after this rain tonight they may pop out good.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

I am a county or two east of you and found about 40 small ones Friday afternoon. Left them to grow but it is a start. Looks like more rain Monday and good temps most of next week. Hoping that it will really get them popping.


----------



## Mycologist Matt (Apr 2, 2017)

Went out Saturday AM in Buncombe Co. Eastern Pisgah with no luck... Any one have any luck in the area?


----------



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm in Buncombe, and having no luck. My friend in Burnsville has had plenty, though. I think we will get together next week to forage burn sites close to here. I wish I didn't have to work 60 hours this week, or I'd be out there now!


----------

